# Falcons v Pats



## lampern (Jan 23, 2017)

Falcons are playing really well.

I predict the birds win their 1st Lombardi.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 23, 2017)

2 best teams.
Falcons need to get to Brady.
That is the key.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 23, 2017)

lampern said:


> Falcons are playing really well.
> 
> I predict the birds win their 1st Lombardi.



It's going to happen.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Falcons need to get to Brady.



Early and often. They better play man coverage in the secondary too.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Early and often. They better play man coverage in the secondary too.



I don't understand why the steelers couldn't figure that out. Brady cut em up like a sharp razor


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2017)

From what I saw yesterday falcons look like they can beat the pats. And may not even be close


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I don't understand why the steelers couldn't figure that out. Brady cut em up like a sharp razor



I saw last week where a bunch of them had the flu. Their D was totally gassed in the second half. Don't know if that was a factor or not. They still should have been in man coverage. Their pass rush didn't look too stout either.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 23, 2017)

I expect a much closer, high-scoring affair.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2017)

Pats will not stop Falcons from putting up all the points they want.
Problem is the Pats can put up the points too!
I agree if Falcons D can get to Brady that we got this!!!!

We've seen Matt be more mobile now and make great decisions when out of the pocket. If we get Brady out of the pocket we got him!

I think for a very high scoring game by both teams, maybe one for the record books!! I JUST  don't see ANYBODY outscoring the Falcons right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2017)

Put Brady on his butt early. He'll be more worried about crying to the refs than playing the game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Put Brady on his butt early. He'll be more worried about crying to the refs than playing the game.



Like Aaron Rodgers was..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 23, 2017)

The key to beating the Pats isn't just getting to Brady.  It's getting to Brady while just rushing 4.  Any extra help with the blitz just leaves a hole for Brady and the Pat's offense to exploit.

That was the key to the Giants beating the Pats.  They could get to Brady with just their DLine.  If you can do that, you can beat the Pats.  If not, it's gonna be a long day for your D.


----------



## Walker44 (Jan 23, 2017)

Still have Family in the Boston Area,   The webcover for the local channel 2  lead with the headline  "PATS STEAMROLL PITTS "   Funny but when you compare the scores We far better scored and held GB offense --------------- This is going to be a great SB


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 23, 2017)

To win gonna have to hold Blount to under 4yds per carry.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> The key to beating the Pats isn't just getting to Brady.  It's getting to Brady while just rushing 4.  Any extra help with the blitz just leaves a hole for Brady and the Pat's offense to exploit.



I agree with that.  The plus side of it for the Falcons is that the Pat's have to do it also against Matty.  A LOT of guys that can run and provide relief valves for Ryan if there's pressure.  And give him an extra second and he will find Julio or someone else open way downfield.

Not sure which offense has more threats to keep covered on every play, but I have a notion it is the Falcons this year.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 23, 2017)

Falcons will be stompin a mudhole


----------



## tcward (Jan 23, 2017)

Brady takes another one.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2017)

I volunteer to make sure the ball pressure stays at the predetermined psi.


----------



## shea900 (Jan 23, 2017)

The Falcons can win this Super Bowl!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 24, 2017)

shea900 said:


> The Falcons WILL win this Super Bowl!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2017)

I heard on news radio this morn that one of the linemans wife was in labor during the game in the stands and she held on till after the game was over.
Thats dedication!!!!!!!!

GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 24, 2017)

I heard where Alex Max is out of practice this week with a swollen sprained ankle.  Good thing we have two weeks for him to heal up and be ready to go.  Go Falcons.  It can't be to bad he went out Sunday and came back in the game.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2017)

We got this!!!  Rise Up!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2017)

Mack will be ready in 2 weeks! Jones toe should be better too!
Go Falcons!!!!!!!! I saw some video of a guy wearing a Falcoholic shirt. I gotta find one of those!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 27, 2017)

I think the two teams have 5 common opponents this year.
Pats holding those teams to around 1.5 points better on avg.
Coons' scoring around 10 pts more per game vs those common 5. 
Go Birds!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

The one thing we're not thinking about is Kyle Shannahan.  I just hope to God he doesn't go all Mark Richt and phone it in with one foot out the door.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 27, 2017)

sea trout said:


> I heard on news radio this morn that one of the linemans wife was in labor during the game in the stands and she held on till after the game was over.
> Thats dedication!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Andy Levitre's wife I heard. Also, that Coach Quinn gave her the game ball from Sunday.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 28, 2017)

1 more week and 1 more day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lampern (Jan 28, 2017)

I hope they clobber the Patriots


----------



## oldenred (Jan 29, 2017)

Y'll are dreamin. Falcons are overrated. They had a soft schedule and lost to nearly every good defense they played. They have the #27 defense that plays zone, just like the Steelers. They only wom in the playoffs because Seattle was missing Kam Chancellor. Green bay has a horroble defense and their offense was depleted. They are about to go up against the real #1 defense that only gave up 15.6pp game last year and the #4 offense. Pats also led the league in takeaways and fewest giveaways. Falcons are gonna get exposed!


----------



## TJay (Jan 29, 2017)

When adjusted for strength of schedule the Pats defense falls to 16th.  I like our chances.  The thing about dynasties is they all come to an end at some point.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 29, 2017)

TJay said:


> When adjusted for strength of schedule the Pats defense falls to 16th.  I like our chances.  The thing about dynasties is they all come to an end at some point.



As long as Brady and Belichick are there they'll be a dynasty. I like our chances. Honestly should be the easiest SB the Pats have ever had.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 29, 2017)

Pats barely handled the Texans and who do they have besides Clowney?
Steelers were horrible, old and slow and fighting amongst themselves.
PATs will be the ones exposed after a 40 pt beat down!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 29, 2017)

oldenred said:


> They are about to go up against the real #1 defense that only gave up 15.6pp game



The Falcons are gonna put up over 30 points. I hope they'll outscore the Patriots next week!!!

Sorry oldnred, you know I'm also a Pats fan but this is the beginning of the Falcons dynasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2017)

The Patriots will always be a tough win, as long as they Got Brady and the Hoodie. Don't like playing him with two weeks to prepare.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Falcons will win!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 30, 2017)

oldenred said:


> Y'll are dreamin. Falcons are overrated. They had a soft schedule and lost to nearly every good defense they played. They have the #27 defense that plays zone, just like the Steelers. They only wom in the playoffs because Seattle was missing Kam Chancellor. Green bay has a horroble defense and their offense was depleted. They are about to go up against the real #1 defense that only gave up 15.6pp game last year and the #4 offense. Pats also led the league in takeaways and fewest giveaways. Falcons are gonna get exposed!



That's the only reason they beat Seattle huh?

The Falcons defense is nothing like the Steelers zone.

The Falcons played one the toughest schedules in the NFL and NE played one of the weakest.  Go back and check you facts.

Seattle plays Zone and they throttled NE in Foxboro. We throttled Seattle. 

I'd say that NE is the one that's over rated and they didn't play anyone. They will also play a lot of zone.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 30, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Pats barely handled the Texans and who do they have besides Clowney?
> Steelers were horrible, old and slow and fighting amongst themselves.
> PATs will be the ones exposed after a 40 pt beat down!!



On paper the Texans have the #1 defense that we put up over 30 points on and nearly shut em out. Their offense only scored 3 points on their own accord. Ohh we shut them out during the regular season too!


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2017)

Falcons win, somethings in the air, a non politician in the WH.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 31, 2017)

oldenred said:


> Y'll are dreamin. Falcons are overrated. They had a soft schedule and lost to nearly every good defense they played. They have the #27 defense that plays zone, just like the Steelers. They only wom in the playoffs because Seattle was missing Kam Chancellor. Green bay has a horroble defense and their offense was depleted. They are about to go up against the real #1 defense that only gave up 15.6pp game last year and the #4 offense. Pats also led the league in takeaways and fewest giveaways. Falcons are gonna get exposed!



Okay
The Falcons have faced Brees, Wilson and Rogers the last 3 games, and all the games have been pretty much over by the end of the first half, with the last 2 qb's and their teams getting virtually every call, and no call. Offensive holding on Green Bay, what is that?
The Pats interior line has been called for holding 35 times this year. They get about as many no calls as the Falcons.
This should be a good, and fairly called game.
Shoot, Brady may hang up his cleats after this one.


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Patriots have match up problems with the Falcons offense.  It will manifest itself on Sunday.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 3, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Patriots have match up problems with the Falcons offense.  It will manifest itself on Sunday.



I am getting the feeling a lot of the TV commentators are thinking that too, but they can't say it because of the huge market for the Pats.

All I am hearing is "The Falcons have never faced anyone like Brady and/or Belichick before."  But only one of those two are allowed on the playing field Sunday.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> Patriots have match up problems with the Falcons offense.  It will manifest itself on Sunday.



That's what I think too. The Falcons are loaded to the gills on offense. Double team Julio Jones on every play? Go ahead and see where that gets you.

The problem is the Pats are going to put up points too. Our D is stout but they aren't going to stop Brady for 60 minutes.


----------



## srb (Feb 3, 2017)

Seeing more new fulcons fans ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~}


----------



## Big7 (Feb 3, 2017)

PPG. Stats:

Atlanta Season stats:
33.8

New England Season stats:
27.6

Unless my abacus is on the blink, that's a touch+.2 per game
difference?

NE didn't have a very tough schedule either..
Not like the Falcons did.

WE will see! 

GO FALCONS!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 3, 2017)

Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2017)

oldenred said:


> As long as Brady and Belichick are there they'll be a dynasty. I like our chances. Honestly should be the easiest SB the Pats have ever had.



Easier than the Giants when Brady was shooting for an undefeated season?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 3, 2017)

Falcons have more total yards than than any O.

457.5 PER GAME.

GO FALCONS!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 6, 2017)

Just gonna leave this here and not have to mention I told ya so.


----------

